# New guy with an '03 Jeep



## 87Warrior (Jan 4, 2011)

I am a new guy here with lots to learn/read about my new saw. Figured I should share my first passion:

*2003 TJ Rubicon*






I bought this Jeep in December of 2003 at a salvage auction. Had 12K miles on it and still had the new car smell. It also had 2 rods through the oil pan and 4 rods with beautiful arcs in them. Rebuilt the 4.0 (should have stroked it) and the rest is history. It was claimed to have had 'flood damage'....my guess is the new rubi owner couldn't bear the thought that he ruined his $35,000 toy. It now has 105K miles on the chassis.

*Suspension:*
- RE 3.5" springs and Front trackbar
- JKS Control Arms, Rear trackbar, Quicker Disconnects, and Brake lines
- OME Long Travel Shocks with Terraflex shock relocators
- 1" PA BL

*Drivetrain:*
- Cooper STT's (315/75R16) tires on stock Moabs with 1.25" Spidertrax Wheel spacers
- 5.13 gears
- V8 ZJ tie-rod upgrade
- Dual Filter Cowl Intake (aka Macs CAI)
- Tom Woods CV DS

*Armor:*
- Jeep Medic Tummy Tuck and Engine Skid
- Rokmen differential covers
- Rockhard 4x4 Sport Cage
- Olympic Rocks Bumpers
- AtoZ Sliders
- Kilby Steering Box skid

*Electronic:*
- Superwinch EPi9.0 Winch on a Rokmen Winchplate
- Uniden Pro CB with a 3' Firestick
- IPF H4 headlights
- Factory Fog lights
- Auxiliary 6000K HID long range accessory lights on KC windshield brackets, switched via an XJ factory fog light switch
- RB1 Factory navigation radio with Ipod Adapter and Bazooka sub in the factory enclosure
- Viar OBA with 2.5gal tank and in-cab relay trigger/ gauge

*Other:*
- Bestop spare tire carrier with Hi-Lift attachment
- Viking Fastback Soft top
- Rugged Ridge 7" Flares

Waiting to be installed:
- Vanco 16" Big Brake Kit
- Rokmen gas tank skid
- Alloy USA Axle shafts
- Alloy USA axle seals
- ORO U-Turn steering with 7075 Aluminum Tie Rod


----------



## Wildman1024 (Jan 5, 2011)

Nice jeep. I had a black 05 rubicon with 4:11's and a 6 speed and it was GUTLESS. I had 3 cherokees before it also with the 4.0 and 5 speeds and they had 100 times more power then the wrangler. Maybe I just got a bad one but needless to say with only 36k and no mods it left. I do miss it though cause I'm a big jeep fan


----------



## deerehunter (Jan 5, 2011)

*jeep*

Just rebuilt a 4.0 myself. Pretty easy to work on. What did you think of the stupid bolt set up with the top two being inverted torx at the top of the trans where it meets the block?


----------



## 87Warrior (Jan 5, 2011)

Wildman1024 said:


> Nice jeep. I had a black 05 rubicon with 4:11's and a 6 speed and it was GUTLESS. I had 3 cherokees before it also with the 4.0 and 5 speeds and they had 100 times more power then the wrangler. Maybe I just got a bad one but needless to say with only 36k and no mods it left. I do miss it though cause I'm a big jeep fan


Thanks! From my experience, it seemed like all pre 2002 4.0L's had a whole lot more power. I will say that my Rubi's power keeps getting better and better with age, maybe it will be broke-in at 100K miles and run like those older 4.0s.



deerehunter said:


> Just rebuilt a 4.0 myself. Pretty easy to work on. What did you think of the stupid bolt set up with the top two being inverted torx at the top of the trans where it meets the block?


Ah yes, those two bell housing bolts had me stumped. After all, this was the first 4.0 I ever pulled and rebuilt. You are right, they are extremely simple to work on.

I am currently swapping the drive train, wiring, and interior/dash from a 99XJ and putting it in a 92MJ (Comanche). Debating if I should rebuild the XJ motor (150K miles) or run it until it dies, then stroke it....


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jan 5, 2011)

I gots me a Jeep...


----------



## Wildman1024 (Jan 6, 2011)

I do wish I would have kept it and added a supercharger or stroker motor. I am pretty happy with my 09 Tacoma though but its not a jeep. It does tow way better and have way mroe power though


----------



## 87Warrior (Jan 6, 2011)

Wildman1024 said:


> I do wish I would have kept it and added a supercharger or stroker motor. I am pretty happy with my 09 Tacoma though but its not a jeep. It does tow way better and have way mroe power though


Yeah... 16 hours in a lifted Jeep, in the mountains, pulling a heavy (1500lbs... for the Jeep) trailer was not any fun. I have always liked the Tacoma, its the last true compact pickup.

I realized I had the need for a truck too...

Before:




Current:








Ooops


----------



## Wildman1024 (Jan 8, 2011)

I really like the comanche but its gota be a short bed 4.0 and 5 speed. So how much stuff actually fits from the newer model cherokee???


----------



## 87Warrior (Jan 9, 2011)

Wildman1024 said:


> I really like the comanche but its gota be a short bed 4.0 and 5 speed. So how much stuff actually fits from the newer model cherokee???


I actually wanted the extra foot of storage space in the bed so I sought after the longbed. 

The sheet metal swaps over very easily from the 97+ Cherokee. Its the wiring, fuel system, firewall, dash and interior trim pieces that must be welded/cut/retrofitted. You can see how I have come to this point by scanning my build on the Comanche Club:
ComancheClub.com &bull; View topic - 1992 DD MJ Project [Dash Progress-pg5]


----------



## Wildman1024 (Jan 11, 2011)

That's sweet but alot of work. I'm actually happy with the original looks as my 92 Cherokee Laredo was my favorite of all my jeeps. As long as I have a/c I'm ok with manual windows and locks. Less #### to break as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## spanky1205 (Jan 11, 2011)

87Warrior said:


> I am currently swapping the drive train, wiring, and interior/dash from a 99XJ and putting it in a 92MJ (Comanche). Debating if I should rebuild the XJ motor (150K miles) or run it until it dies, then stroke it....



Drive it until it dies and then stroke it! Thats my vote.


----------



## 87Warrior (Jan 12, 2011)

Wildman1024 said:


> That's sweet but alot of work. I'm actually happy with the original looks as my 92 Cherokee Laredo was my favorite of all my jeeps. As long as I have a/c I'm ok with manual windows and locks. Less #### to break as far as I'm concerned.


Haha, yes it is very time consuming work. Not real technical, you just have to be careful in planning your next step. I went back and forth about the front end... Stock or 97+... I like them both. Decided to go with the newer style since I had the sheet metal in good shape. 



spanky1205 said:


> Drive it until it dies and then stroke it! Thats my vote.


 This is the route I am going to take.


----------

